# I don't know how to workout. Please don't judge me



## Saney (Jan 10, 2012)

I might workout today. I might not. haven't decided yet. Gotta ship some C to my gay uncle today tho.. he has a hard time getting it up and Prince is gay




SFW = Working out

Videos will be made to show off my fat'ness. And I wanna lose some weight but I love to eat... everything


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

First real journal in IM history...


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2012)

lmfao!

when this video is ready, it'll be view-able with this link!






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad you wanna follow me!


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 10, 2012)

best vid ever! well done sir, well done


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> best vid ever! well done sir, well done



Spank you very much Sir


----------



## XYZ (Jan 10, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> lmfao!
> 
> when this video is ready, it'll be view-able with this link!
> 
> Journal kicker! - YouTube


 

THAT is some funny sh*t.


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't laugh at me GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)

I will be following this journal closely. I will be laughing at everything to prove how e tough I am.


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I decided to workout my legs today even tho i shouldn't because I purposely didn't drink any water for the first few hours of the day. (i'll explain later)

Note*: this is the second time i've worked my legs out since i got two torn ligaments in my left ankle. November 21st is when i hurt myself. So its been a while.

I mentioned earlier that i didn't drink much water so when i was doing my atg squats my back started cramping Majorly! I still did my warm up and then 3 sets afterwards, but i was in pain even when i would just stand up. 
Following the squats, I managed to squeeze out a few Leg extensions. After that i had to give up.. couldn't bare the cramping anymore.

Now i'm eating my 4th meal of the day, Roast Beef and mixed Veges!


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2012)

LHJO, Sammich, SSS, PFG (Mast E 200mg, Test E 250mg, Tbol 50mg), (then soon to follow) Grub, and SFW!

Not sure what to do. Monday I did chest and Triceps. Yesterday I did leg. Maybe today i'll do some Back and Biceps. Maybe tomorrow I'll do some Dead lifts


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2012)

Did a protein/milk shake 1 hour prior to my SFW session.

Did about 8 sets of 15 reps with real light weight and a very wide grip with my Lat Pull Downs today. Got some good burning going on there!

Then did some DB rows with my left side only, and some DB curls with my right arm only (my body is completely disproportionate) 

Then after the workout, i slammed a lovely Peanut Butter And Strawberry Reserved Sammy. Mmmm mmmm Good!

oh and this morning, i weighed 249.4lbs! Yay i'm a fat POS!

Pics?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 11, 2012)

Amazing start.  The vid was a classic


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha, this journal made shit get real


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 11, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


>



You sexy tanned mother fucker, no wonder CD sends you pics.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 250 ?thats funny....must b 6ft 8



That is funny...... Have you looked in the mirror lately?


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> You sexy tanned mother fucker, no wonder CD sends you pics.
> 
> 
> 
> That is funny...... Have you looked in the mirror lately?




So does the pic look anything like the Video?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 11, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> So does the pic look anything like the Video?



Close but not really. You're too j&t compared to the guy in the vid.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 11, 2012)

theres always room for jello


----------



## brundel (Jan 11, 2012)

Clearly this should be stickied so that everyone ever from this point can see how its done. Im already watching the vid over and over and over so I can get his moves down.

Bravo sir.....bravo


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 11, 2012)

pics of you eating Ice Cream deemed sufficient


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL, i'm much larger than the Captain. 

He has better legs than me tho. so i'm sure a good portion of his weight is found there.. I have chicken legs they have been atrophied from my Ankle injury..

I'm sorry you don't look half as good as me (even tho i look bad and fat)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 11, 2012)

i agree...you have been completely owned


----------



## brundel (Jan 11, 2012)

At 6'3 hes easy 250.


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2012)

I hope that If Prince likes my Journal enough, he'll give me a good price on Metha-DROL Extreme Rx

Ok peeps! I got plenty of sleep, my ex g/f just broke up with her amazingly fat boyfriend that she left me for.. I think she misses my Love muscle? I got woken up this morning about a fucking Micheal Myer Nightmare.. fucking scary shit.

So i woke up, had my bowl of Honey Nut Cheerios, followed by a Protein shake afterwards, nearly 1k calories so far i believe. 

I plan on dedicating this day to taking a break from my 3 day streak.. sike! I'm going to be doing some Dead lifts today, possibly followed by some BB rows. The weight won't be heavy because i wanna focus on sets of 10 and i haven't done DL's in a fucking long time.. 

Prior to my workout, i will get on my knees, pretend like i'm blowing Prince for Meth.. i mean Metha-Drol, and pray to my Lord for the will to carry on my pathetic, live in my grand mother's basement life.

May the Gears be with me... and you!


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2012)

I just wanna make a shout out to Black Lion Research for hooking me up with their AI Formeron. It's been an AI i've been using for a while now, no noticeable sides, and no puffy/sensitive nipples. 

here's the Link to the Product:  FORMERON -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alright, so I did my thing! My back hasn't done DL's in a long time either, so i couldn't do much, but i cranked out a few sets of 10 followed by some BB rows of light weight.

Hopefully I can get my butt back in shape like it used to be. took a hot ass shower and let that warm water run on my back.. god it is killing me!!

Anyhow, I made a video for your viewing pleasure! Enjoy!

Blog 2 - YouTube



P.s. How's my Accent? 

P.s.s. That picture is of the Formeron from BLR if you didn't know already.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 12, 2012)

I love the kos shout out 


I can tell that you're enjoying the formerone "oh yeah rub it in". 

How long have you been using it?


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I love the kos shout out
> 
> 
> I can tell that you're enjoying the formerone "oh yeah rub it in".
> ...



Going on three weeks now. Its really good stuff

Couple pumps of that on ya everyday and it'll last about 2 months. Shit works good. Can't complain anyway.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 12, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Going on three weeks now. Its really good stuff
> 
> Couple pumps of that on ya everyday and it'll last about 2 months. Shit works good. Can't complain anyway.



May have to send a message to black lion about it. I'm tired of using research chems for ai's that may or may not be bunk. hopefully its not too expensive.


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> May have to send a message to black lion about it. I'm tired of using research chems for ai's that may or may not be bunk. hopefully its not too expensive.



No its not. I believe its about 45$ for a couple months worth of AI.. and thats if you use it everyday with two pumps..

I only use it that much because i'm gyno prone.. so i play it safe. You prolly won't need to use it as much as me tho.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 12, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> No its not. I believe its about 45$ for a couple months worth of AI.. and thats if you use it everyday with two pumps..
> 
> I only use it that much because i'm gyno prone.. so i play it safe. You prolly won't need to use it as much as me tho.



I'm gyno prone as well, and I hate gaining water weight, so I usually use a high dose of ai. 

So its 45 for that bottle? Not bad.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 12, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I just wanna make a shout out to Black Lion Research for hooking me up with their AI Formeron. It's been an AI i've been using for a while now, no noticeable sides, and no puffy/sensitive nipples.
> 
> here's the Link to the Product: FORMERON -
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 

LMAO @ Blog #2

"It puts the lotion on it's skin or it gets the hose again"

STOP clogging up this thread with useless BS, KOS.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 12, 2012)

HEY..........STOP FUCKING POSTING SHIT LIKE THIS IN HERE. IF IT'S NOT RELATED TO SB's THREAD TAKE IT TO ANYTHING GOES.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 12, 2012)

KOS will not be returing to this thread.



Saney.........................carry on.


----------



## SFW (Jan 12, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2012)

I think SFW should be banned next if he doesn't admit that I'm his Idol and master


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2012)

wow - this is interesting at the least


----------



## Curt James (Jan 12, 2012)

XYZ said:


> *KOS will not be returing to this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> Saney.........................carry on.


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2012)

Whew! what a nice Chest and shoulder workout i had today.. i'm SPENT!

had my bowl of Honey Nut Cheerios, then waited a while, had my protein shake an hour pre w/o then BAM! Was doing sets of 250lbs then did one set of 315 and repped that a few times  Did some Incline DB work, then some DB flies, then worked my Right shoulder out with Front Delt raises and lateral raises (its smaller than my left delt)

fucking good work tho felt great. I looked extra big today. (No pics tho)

I was sleeping good this morning until i had a daymare, and KOS penetrated my dreams and kept calling me skinny and short.. I woke up screaming "Deliverance!"

Now its time to shower, grab a sammy, then.... "Put the lotion on the skin!" with some *Formeron*!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2012)

I decided after working out 5 days in a row this week that i'll take a break on the weekend.
Seems fair to me 

But i took some amazingly hot pictures of my g/f and omfg is she hot.. I'll send them to prince. Maybe Gena will find out and he'll get divorced.. 

I'd like if people left some comments or good/bad feedback (besides KOS please). I won't get offended cause i take it all as a learning experience. Just like the name of the thread, i don't know what the fuck i'm doing. 

Anyhow, love ya'll! hope everyone is enjoying this Workout Journal so far, and i'll have to make more videos to keep everyone entertained! 

L8ter G8ters!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know if you're joking or not but your diet doesn't sound too good.


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2012)

My diet is fair. Nothing great.

This morning my mother cooked me 4 eggs, 4 strips of bacon, a muffin with butter and jelly, and a sticky bun. Chased it down with a glass of OJ and a cup of coffee.

And last night i ate some Snatch and some Brown Donut Ring


(No, i'm not joking at all about anything I do or say on here except the drug part. I'm 100% Natty)


----------



## Saney (Jan 16, 2012)

Good Leg workout today folks! Not as much back pain as I had last week, but did good! Did my Squats, Leg Extensions, and Some Curls!

I was very happy with myself this afternoon 

And Enjoy the Video you Queers!


Blog/Journal Video 3 - YouTube


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol great video! Couldnt stop laughing, what a great personality


----------



## XYZ (Jan 16, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> My diet is fair. Nothing great.
> 
> This morning my mother cooked me 4 eggs, 4 strips of bacon, a muffin with butter and jelly, and a sticky bun. Chased it down with a glass of OJ and a cup of coffee.
> 
> ...


 

Donut rings and snatch........................................it's like PB and J!

Video is awesome.


----------



## Saney (Jan 16, 2012)

I know I'll never win Journal of the Month with the Rubbish I post, but at least those who check me out will get a laugh


----------



## brundel (Jan 16, 2012)

OMG.......hahahhaa...
I hope the Formeron dries your ass out....literally.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2012)

Another day in my Grandmother's basement Gym! Worked the Back & Bi's again my peeps!

did the high rep thing again, but with slow contractions. I guess that's good for you or something.

Just had my 3rd meal of the day.. I hope to squeeze in a couple more before the day ends..  shouldn't be an issue. 

I never posted up any Goals.. or stats.. I've been training for 4 years.. 1.5 of those years on Gear. Never PCT. Steady Blast and Cruise. And nuts were always small. Born that way. 

Anyhow I did receive some good news last night.. That my Lady friend wants to lick my asshole. I'm not sure that's gonna go over too well cause all the pooping and farting I do.. but shes a kinky smut.. And she'll get it if she really wants it


----------



## brundel (Jan 17, 2012)

Is that the same girl who wrapped you in seran wrap and urinated on you?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hahaha easily the funniest journal. 

I picked up some of the foremeron after seeing your video you should get paid for advertising!


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes Brundel! She's a Pee'er! Never mixing Tequila and Vicodin together again..

Awesome news Skinnyguy! The Formeron works man. The best thing about taking this Suicidal inhibitor is that there is never a Rebound effect with estrogen.. Its good shit. I'd compare it to 6-oxo myself. But this is cheaper and lasts longer


----------



## brundel (Jan 17, 2012)

6 oxo is bomb but gives me wicked panic attacks for some reason.


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2012)

brundel said:


> 6 oxo is bomb but gives me wicked panic attacks for some reason.



I think I'd rather use the Formestane bro.. I mean, i can't rub 6-oxo on my ass..


----------



## brundel (Jan 17, 2012)

Lol this is true. Form is also better as an AI by a considerable margin.


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2012)

Lucky me to have some Form! I'm religious with that shit. I still wanna try putting it on my nut sack tho.  I NEED BETTER ABSORPTION!


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2012)

Brundel's ex g/f hit me up on FB last night.. We met up, screwed all night long.. and I just don't have what it takes to workout today guys..

I'm super sorry.. I will post up a picture tho just so everyone is happy


----------



## brundel (Jan 18, 2012)

Finally........When you go see the Dr....find out what this rash she gave me is.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 18, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Brundel's ex g/f hit me up on FB last night.. We met up, screwed all night long.. and I just don't have what it takes to workout today guys..
> 
> I'm super sorry.. I will post up a picture tho just so everyone is happy



 you where them tights in the gym? You should start trining and not just pinning gear.


----------



## brundel (Jan 18, 2012)

Im sure she loved those sheets.


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2012)

That's good Avice Lat-sky

And yea, I think the bitch gave me Syphilis.. and she loved my bed.. i mean, we made love in my bed. Sorry.. Oh and I shot up inside her and she said it was ok cause shes already preggo by you..

Then with your child support money, step daddy is gonna get a new car  Thanks


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2012)

I didn't post in my Journal yesterday because I was banned  Luckily my Pops Prince hooked it up and set me FREE!

I just finished my first meal of the day, Raisin Brand Crunch! Fucking yummy! I'll cook up some sausage soon for some added protein.

Yesterday I did some Dead Lifts but couldn't do much because I tweaked by back doing something stupid (Not Gym Related). And Today i'm gonna Do some Chest. 



Brundel sent me a picture last night of some Black dude banging out a goat doggy style..  It was pretty nice.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2012)

How did I miss this epic journal? Worse still, where was my invite? 
I suspect anti-semitism?


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2012)

lol journal has been STRONG!!! invite the DRSE!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2012)

Invite on the CT knigg


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol nice journal.. I miss the days of you rarely working out, never doing legs, and making me feel like less of a fat slob, even though I was making no progress.

You got bant too? Wtf. Welcome back ishmael!


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Cgrant. Much appreciated.

the DRSE Society grows stronger everyday!


----------



## XYZ (Jan 20, 2012)

Drse?


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Drse?



Yea, the DRSE.. get with the program


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Drse?



Dominicians, ricians, spaniards; esse

Lol


----------



## XYZ (Jan 20, 2012)

Got it.  Thanks for the lesson, I'm new here.


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Got it.  Thanks for the lesson, I'm new here.



I don't buy that. You're a mod!


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2012)

SFW!!!

Smashed some Chest and Shoulders today! Kicking some turkey ass in the Sand Gym.

BP Repped 255lbs for 10.. which is good I guess.. then every following set i up the weigh 5lbs and bang out as many as i can until failure.. Then Incline DB Press with 90s, some Lateral Raises, Front Delt Raises, Back Delt Face Pulls, then finished up with some Rope Tri extensions ..

SPENT!!!

And TwisT is a fucking FAGGOT!

Blog 4 - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2012)

I hear TwisT will be banned soon, all will be well


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear TwisT will be banned soon, all will be well


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)

All that biogen gear and no progress


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)

XYZ need to get with the program


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> SFW!!!
> 
> Smashed some Chest and Shoulders today! Kicking some turkey ass in the Sand Gym.
> 
> ...



with this vid you converted me.... i laughed and showed my wife


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear TwisT will be banned soon, all will be well



Nice, so there will be a mod spot opening up soon. I've had my eye on it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Nice, so there will be a mod spot opening up soon. I've had my eye on it.



Title going is Chief Arse Whisperer


----------



## SFW (Jan 21, 2012)

I DEMAND to know if Chris actually lifts! He says one thing but these videos are reflecting something different.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Title going is Chief Arse Whisperer



And what's wrong with that? I'll get to whisper sweet nothings to some of the most jerked and tan asses in the world


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 21, 2012)

No one here is any of those bro its iron mag. Mostly queers and posers. Generally placebo addiction causes the dismal results shown here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2012)

^^^^ drives a Prius


----------



## XYZ (Jan 21, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> I don't buy that. You're a mod!


 
Big True.  God see everything.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 21, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> XYZ need to get with the program


 
I love you.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2012)

Jason made a Great horse king, but a horrible Conan

My mother is cooking me Scramby Eggs with fried ham and onions, with a glass of OJ, Coffee, and waffles to boot!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Jason made a Great horse king, but a horrible Conan
> 
> My mother is cooking me Scramby Eggs with fried ham and onions, with a glass of OJ, Coffee, and waffles to boot!



Your mother and I are deeply disappointed in some of your habits Saney


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I love you.


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2012)

I seem to have a problem. When ever I do squats, I keep getting a Major lower back workout.. and I seem to not get anything in my legs.. my form seems good and i'm going below 90 degrees.. but nothing.. all in the lower back..

So, is my form really bad, or is my back just playing catch up to my legs? 

anyhow I did some squats and i'll show some numbers this time.

Warm up: 135x10x2, 185x10x 195x10 (forgot I did the first set and did another), 195x10, then 205x10, 215x10.

Through all that time only my lower back was getting a workout.. barely anything if at all in my legs.. Maybe I just need to keep upping the weight until my chicken legs start getting a pump and some muscle breakdown..  in the meantime, i sure hope my back is getting stronger 


Time for some Formeron!


----------



## patricio (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you tried squatting on te Smith machine? It allows you to keep your back real straight and  relieves tension from your lower back


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2012)

patricio said:


> Have you tried squatting on te Smith machine? It allows you to keep your back real straight and relieves tension from your lower back


 

GTFO - Smith machines are for pussies.

You do not want your back "real straight" when squatting.


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2012)

Fuck Smith Machines.. I don't use them.. I don't even own one.. I'm good with my free weight.

But i'm guessing my back will strengthen up some slowly and i'll keep adding weight and doing my thing. I went up 20lbs this week. So i'll just keep moving at that pace.


----------



## Saney (Jan 24, 2012)

Killed my Biceps today with a buncha sets.. my forearms keep cramping up like crazy.. and I did like 5 sets of Lat Pull downs.. I feel like my Biceps and Lats aren't big enough so i'll be dedicating 1 day a week to those two muscle groups.

Fucking cramps are so bad (pms) that i could barely wash/dry myself.. so GAY! 


And the Greatest Mod on IMF (Who wants TwisT stripped of his Mod Powers and Banned) hooked me up with some Topical stuff.. it has a funny Orange smell to it.. i rub it on my balls for max absorption


----------



## CG (Jan 24, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Killed my Biceps today with a buncha sets.. my forearms keep cramping up like crazy.. and I did like 5 sets of Lat Pull downs.. I feel like my Biceps and Lats aren't big enough so i'll be dedicating 1 day a week to those two muscle groups.
> 
> Fucking cramps are so bad (pms) that i could barely wash/dry myself.. so GAY!
> 
> ...



Lol nice name.. ai for men looks like lotion or sum10.



Nice toes bra


----------



## Saney (Jan 24, 2012)

i paint my toes like all trannys do


----------



## CG (Jan 24, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> i paint my toes like all trannys do


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2012)

lmao wow.


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> lmao wow.



Does TwisT need to ban you again?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

when your squatting try lowering the bar on your traps. It keeps you from leaning forward which forces your lower back to pull your upper body back. When its lower you are forced to keep your upper body straight up and down. 
Heard tranny yoga is great for lower back pumps also.


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> when your squatting try lowering the bar on your traps. It keeps you from leaning forward which forces your lower back to pull your upper body back. When its lower you are forced to keep your upper body straight up and down.
> Heard tranny yoga is great for lower back pumps also.



lol already do that!  I drop that bar way down my back.. and i still get lower back issues.. but they aren't bad problems, just the muscle was atrophied because of my injury and lack of activity for 7 weeks.


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2012)

Best Chest Workout ever!!! 

Let me tell you ppl, that i'm definitely the Hottest, and Strongest, and most Jacked member of IMF. I'm celebrity status up in this bitch. Ya feel me niggas?

I'll post some numbers since i'm not tooooo ashamed of myself.

Bench Press: 225x10x2 (Warmup), 260x10, 265x7, 270x5, 275x4!!

Incline DB Press: 90x10x3!!


Now, i usually do a longer workout, but i ran out of water in my sippy cup and just didn't feel like getting more.. so i quit early.. fuck it..

I'm just so Mother fucking JERKED!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 26, 2012)

Why workout just take more gear


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Why workout just take more gear



thats a good Idea!

875 Test E, 500 Mast E (i'm wasting it because i'm a fat pale bastard), 350 Tbol, and 175 Proviron Every week..

But why am I so blubbed and Weak?


----------



## independent (Jan 26, 2012)

How did I miss this epic log? I mean turd.  Thanks for the invite cocksucker.


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2012)

i posted it up in the CT last week.. i'm sorry you missed out in all the fun nigglet


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 26, 2012)

ever heard of shaving? a few more days and you'll look like this:


----------



## XYZ (Jan 26, 2012)

More video blogs!


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2012)

Hairy Muscle Squirrel = Awesome


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2012)

XYZ said:


> More video blogs!



LOL

Ok


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 26, 2012)

Straight leg deads and regular deads might catch your back up if you think that's what it is.


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Straight leg deads and regular deads might catch your back up if you think that's what it is.



Yea, i was doing Deadlifts.. but doing them a couple days after doing squats killed him.. 

So right now i'm gonna wait until my back starts getting better with the Squats (which seems ass backwards) then i'll involve some more Dead work.. but thats only an idea.. might do Deads tomorrow !!


----------



## Saney (Jan 31, 2012)

been fucking sick the past couple days.. Still managed to workout today tho.. kinda fucked up my breathing .. so it wasn't great.. but i did a Bench Press day today. I like to mix it up


BP: 225x10x2 (warmup), 265x9, 270x6, 275x6, 280x4, 285x5, 290x3, 295x1

I like to get 10 reps of one weight before i add 5 more pounds.. so next time i'll start at 265 and attempt 10 reps, but the following sets will start at 275 instead of 270..

Kinda like a Reps/Strength program that has always worked wonders for me 



Formeron with a Sticker! Blog 4 - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2012)

Fuck my gay ass back.. at least I squatted 225 10 times!!

Now i'm about to eat 2lbs of Cheese, and 3 glasses of milk, with a slice or 4 of my mother's homemade pie


Be Generous and comment on my legs. Below v is the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0wFmZR30Ms


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Fuck my gay ass back.. at least I squatted 225 10 times!!
> 
> Now i'm about to eat 2lbs of Cheese, and 3 glasses of milk, with a slice or 4 of my mother's homemade pie
> 
> ...


 

LMAO!  Nice work.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 1, 2012)

That is a really nice....


Banana.  


Nice butt, too.


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> That is a really nice....
> 
> 
> Banana.
> ...



Coming from you, my beloved mistress, it means a lot.



This morning I weighed in at 252lbs (but i'm a liar cause KOS said so)

worked out my Biceps and Lats today.

I think my back hurts because i have a shitty Computer chair.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Fuck my gay ass back.. at least I squatted 225 10 times!!
> 
> Now i'm about to eat 2lbs of Cheese, and 3 glasses of milk, with a slice or 4 of my mother's homemade pie
> 
> ...


 
legs looking good bro! Damn sure you carry 10lbs in hair thou


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> legs looking good bro! Damn sure you carry 10lbs in hair thou




aww you think so?

everyone says i have chicken legs


----------



## XYZ (Feb 3, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> legs looking good bro! Damn sure you carry 10lbs in hair thou


 

lmao!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2012)

Does man on man action count as cardio?


----------



## brundel (Feb 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Does man on man action count as cardio?



Only if your making eye contact.


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2012)

Both you guys suck... just sayin


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2012)

Yea Niggie!

Had a sticky bun with nuts and Raisins and 4 Extra large fried eggs this morning (awesome diet).

Waited an hour, then had another sticky bun (KOS approved) for pre-workout, then smashed some chest!

Only had a small workout because i achieved great'ness today!

I had never done 265lbs Bench Press for 10 reps before so that was my first goal. Did that really easily and was impressed with myself.. then i add 5lbs and smashed another set of 10!! Feeling great! moved up 10lbs this session.. kinda makes me happy.. i'm guessing my training style from the 4hour body is really paying off. 





P.s.  KOS needs a 3 day temp ban or I'm not making anymore funny videos


----------



## XYZ (Feb 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Yea Niggie!
> 
> Had a sticky bun with nuts and Raisins and 4 Extra large fried eggs this morning (awesome diet).
> 
> ...


 

I'm sure he will take care of this himself, it shouldn't be too long before that happens anyhow.


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2012)

Good!

How can I get all buff and Arnold-Like if I have Fat-Man-Do KOS all sniffing up on my trail, criticizing my great'ness in comparison to his Fatty McFat'ness?

I demand justice!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 6, 2012)

He's complaining that you don't call yourself fat in some thread somewhere.


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2012)

Such behavior cannot go unpunished!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Good!
> 
> How can I get all buff and Arnold-Like if I have Fat-Man-Do KOS all sniffing up on my trail, criticizing my great'ness in comparison to his Fatty McFat'ness?
> 
> I demand justice!


 
I think KOS wants your DRSE membership for himself


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I think KOS wants your DRSE membership for himself



Well, you gotta be Jerked to be in the DRSE.. not just some Blob look-a-like


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2012)

dance puppet


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dance puppet



I think it's only fair to IM if you use your real picture as an Avatar.


Thx


----------



## CG (Feb 7, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I think it's only fair to IM if you use your real picture as an Avatar.
> 
> 
> Thx



Bang.


Look, saney is leading by example lol


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2012)

I squatted 235lbs for 10 today!

Can KOS do that?


----------



## XYZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I squatted 235lbs for 10 today!
> 
> Can KOS do that?


 

Yes, with a donut in each hand and one in his mouth.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Yes, with a donut in each hand and one in his mouth.



Damnit!

I need to do more weight!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 7, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Yes, with a donut in each hand and one in his mouth.



No you don't need to do more weight your form is just off.  You are missing the three donuts that xyz mentioned.


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2012)

This is how much I weigh after eating breakfast and being fully dressed.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> This is how much I weigh after eating breakfast and being fully dressed.


 

That's man weight right there!


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2012)

XYZ said:


> That's man weight right there!



lol I'm a heavy bitch.. But KOS PM'd me and said my Scale is off by 40lbs.. so i need a new one


----------



## XYZ (Feb 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> lol I'm a heavy bitch.. But KOS PM'd me and said my Scale is off by 40lbs.. so i need a new one


 

Donuts, the food that cures all.  This might be your answer?


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd hate to steal KOS's secret... There must be another way!


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2012)

Im pretty sure 12 lbs is the semen in your  belly.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> lol I'm a heavy bitch.. But KOS PM'd me and said my Scale is off by 40lbs.. so i need a new one


 

haha


every other word is kos


i did not pm this guy


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> haha
> 
> 
> every other word is kos
> ...




Yea ya did bro.. Don't make me post it and show it to everyone.. some of the things you said were down right horrible..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok post it


----------



## Saney (Feb 9, 2012)

I wonder if KOS still thinks i'm 220lbs... Hmm


Did some back and Biceps today! I shaved and took a good look at myself in the mirror.. and god damn i'm a fat bastard (KOS, thats me calling/admitting that i'm fat).

So yea.. I'm gonna keep my calories high with lots of proteins, and try and keep my carbs very low after my second meal. Hopefully that'll trim a few pounds from my waist so i can be skinnier than KOS one day


----------



## Saney (Feb 10, 2012)

4 fried eggs, 2 pieces of toast for breakky. Lunch I made myself a Turkey and Cheese Sangwhich with Mustud. Shit was bangarang!

Fooled around in the gym today (non-sexual), and did some BB Presses. An exercise i haven't done in a VERY long time. So i started off very light and added 5lbs per set. 135, 140, 145, 150. All easy weight of course. I just like inching upwards. its my style.

Then I did some Flys. 3x10 @ 50lbs, 10 reps @ 55lbs. Easy enough and felt good.


Then I took some Methadrol Extreme, opened the Cap, and snorted that shit!


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2012)

For a long time, a goal of mine was to be able to bench press 275lbs for 10.. And on this very day, I nailed it! I hit it so good that I think i could have done an extra rep or 2.. I'm very proud in myself. I eat good, I train hard, i use IronMagLab products and Estrogen injections to keep my love for Tranny Porn very active.

Warm up: 225x10x2

Bench Press: 275x10, 280x8, 285x5, 290x6, 295x3

My next goal is to reach 315x10.. If i can do that, i'll be a very happy man. I think with good consistent training, I can reach that goal before the end of this year. 

I also changed my dieting a bit.. after 2 or 3 pm. i keep the Carbohydrates to a very Minimum. as in, i only try to eat Meats and Veggies and i'll drink some milk (yes i know it has carbs).. so i'm kinda hoping to keep the calories up and lower my total carb intake so i can shed a few lbs..


I want some Input from anyone who follows this please.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> For a long time, a goal of mine was to be able to bench press 275lbs for 10.. And on this very day, I nailed it! I hit it so good that I think i could have done an extra rep or 2.. I'm very proud in myself. I eat good, I train hard, i use IronMagLab products and Estrogen injections to keep my love for Tranny Porn very active.
> 
> Warm up: 225x10x2
> 
> ...


 
Just keep the majority of them around your workout.  By doing what you're stating, you'll just drop some water weight, but it's still a good idea to drop them out 4-5 hours before bed.  To shed some BF, drop your carbs down to 150-200g or so and add in veggies at every meal, A LOT of them.  Good luck.


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm actually trying for 100carbs per day.. "Roughly"


----------



## XYZ (Feb 13, 2012)

40g before WO
60g PWO

Done.

Either way, that is the optimal time to use them.


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2012)

Yea.

Thx bro!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 13, 2012)

why no more vids


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> why no more vids



lol Soon! Probably sooner when I get some ideas


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2012)

I got some ideas for ya


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2012)

You could get a big dick in your hands and do this.

Star Wars Kid - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Feb 14, 2012)

brundel said:


> You could get a big dick in your hands and do this.
> 
> Star Wars Kid - YouTube



That was fucking ridiculous


----------



## Saney (Feb 14, 2012)

I weigh 253lbs!! and I squatted 245lbs today for 10!!!


(Brundel can't squat that much weight because he has chicken legs)


----------



## brundel (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2012)

Loving the picture Brundel.. but you still have chicken legs and I can squat more than you.

Did some Back and bi's.. Ya know. Had a bowl of Turkey for breakfast with a couple pieces of Toast.

Pre workout i stuffed down a healthy Milk/protein shake.

and post meal was a turkey and Cheese Sangwhich! Yummy

From here on out, i'll stay away from all the carbs and just take in some meats and such.. weighing 257lbs this morning.. fucking Valentines day put some weight on my fat ass.. and i spent a fortune! Bitch better give me anal

I've always been bi-curious, so I called a male Sex line, talked to prince and he'll be sending me some more shirts when he gets the new logo. Or was I talking to the Amazon? anyway.

I'm excited about a future cycle.. i'm gonna pull a HeavyIron and get all shredded. but with Prop, Ace, and Oral winny (instead of Masteron). I figure it'll work just as well.. just won't run it any longer than 6 weeks.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 16, 2012)

Hows your mast?


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2012)

Fine I guess.. I'm too fat and chubby to notice anything. So basically i'm wasting it


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2012)

SFW! Did my benching today.. Happy to report i moved up again!

Changed my warm up with adding 1 rep to each set.. its not much, but a small increase is better than none 

225x11x2 (Warmup), 280x10, 285x8, 290x6, 295x5, 300x3!!

Not too bad for Bench.. I'm starting to bench like a BIG for once.. I'll be happy when i'm putting up 315 for 10.. which is my goal for this year.. and every week i moved up 5lbs so in just a little while longer, i'll be breathing down my goal's neck 

Brundel is small and gay @ 197lbs


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2012)

And for everyone's viewing pleasure... Brundel's Nut


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> And for everyone's viewing pleasure... Brundel's Nut



He's choking it to death! Lol


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2012)

I was hoping someone would Congratulate me on my Bench Press of 280lbs that I did 10 times..

BE HAPPY FOR ME YOU GAY FAGGOTS!!


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I was hoping someone would Congratulate me on my Bench Press of 280lbs that I did 10 times..
> 
> BE HAPPY FOR ME YOU GAY FAGGOTS!!



fine fine 

Congrats nigg. I often ignore your ridiculously impressive feats, cause I'm a jelly guido from north jersey and you're way stronger than me


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> fine fine
> 
> Congrats nigg. I often ignore your ridiculously impressive feats, cause I'm a jelly guido from north jersey and you're way stronger than me



Flattery, is like Magic yo


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2012)

weighed 259lbs this morning!! Yay i'm so freaking fat!!!

Did a few squats today.. Just a reminder, last week i finished with 245lbs for 10 reps.

Today, I did 260lbs for 10 reps.. Which is still very light, but i'm just working my way up to what I used to do. Baby steps.. but a 15lb increase from last week is good.

So there ya have it kneegrows! 260x10!

Beat that Cgrant!


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> weighed 259lbs this morning!! Yay i'm so freaking fat!!!
> 
> Did a few squats today.. Just a reminder, last week i finished with 245lbs for 10 reps.
> 
> ...



Damn niggy. Last night I hit atg squats (picked up grapes with my anooose, that's how low I get.. nah like 3-4 inches from the ground) at 5x5 with 195, followed by 3x8 of 240 lb hack squats. I'm doin aiite, running below maintenance so I can look moar like your ass come beach season... my legs are shredded, my top half is blubbary


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2012)

My top half is so jiggly and fatty.. I'll be as fat (but not as strong) as KOS soon


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2012)

silver_back said:


> my top half is so jiggly and fatty.. I'll be as fat (but not as strong) as kos soon



i refuse to believe that!


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2012)

I swear i'm a fatty lol

When my Neovar and my Oral Creatine come in, i'll be cutting down some for sure. Need to get lean for the Summah


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I swear i'm a fatty lol
> 
> When my Neovar and my Oral Creatine come in, i'll be cutting down some for sure. Need to get lean for the Summah



Neovar  lol. 

What happened to intra anal beta alanine?? Did everyone quit???


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Neovar  lol.
> 
> What happened to intra anal beta alanine?? Did everyone quit???



It appears that way...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2012)

You are creeping me out


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> You are creeping me out



I'm honored with your presents here KOS. 

You're like a Celebrity in the eyes of my people and myself. You're always welcome here <3


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2012)

presence


----------



## CG (Feb 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> presence



Lol


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2012)

Didn't post up much last week about my working out.. that's because I had a guest to workout with me.. And this guest will be working out with me more often, so i'll go back to logging my shitty stuff as usual.

I hope i can hit my 285x10 tomorrow!


----------



## brundel (Feb 27, 2012)

Video of you getting jerked with some form or it never happened.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2012)

brundel said:


> Video of you getting jerked with some form or it never happened.



lol I'm just about out!


----------



## brundel (Feb 27, 2012)

Ill send you a form Semen combo.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2012)

brundel said:


> Ill send you a form Semen combo.



Mmmmm


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2012)

Chest workout today! with a partner!

Did my two warm up sets! 225x11x2

Then my regular pyramid styled routine. 285x8+2FR, 290x5+1FR, 295x6, 300x4+1FR, 305x3

Then did 3 sets of 60lb DB Flys.. 

then got back on the Bench and did two sets of light weight bench. 4 half reps followed by 1 full rep x6x2

and that pretty much spent my ass... good workout tho.. my Partner is 6'2, 245lbs.. and can't press his own body weight for 10.. so hes far behind me. I'm sure with my help tho, i'll catch him up soon


----------



## CG (Feb 29, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Chest workout today! with a partner!
> 
> Did my two warm up sets! 225x11x2
> 
> ...



Lookin good.. you pumping his ass full of gears too? Or just pumping his ass?


----------



## Saney (Feb 29, 2012)

lol no Gears for him.

He'll be all natty.. but maybe i can get him hooked on some Methadrone and Form


----------



## Saney (Feb 29, 2012)

Whew!!!

last time I did squats I had worked my way up to 260lbs for 10

Today, I started at 265 for 10, then 270x8, then 275x10!!!

Who woulda thought it.. back at 275!!! i'm a happy man!


----------



## brundel (Feb 29, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Lookin good.. you pumping his ass full of gears too? Or just pumping his ass?



Im sure its both


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2012)

Wooooo!! I have been changing my diet for the better and i'm super happy!

back down to 249lbs.. eating ZERO carbs after 2pm and its been working REALLY GOOD!

I sold my Hole today and made a few bucks.. just when i go out to dinner tonight, i'll have to hover over the seat.. ya know

So yea, had a good workout today.. Back and Bi's... and i'm starting to look sexy.. when BLR sends me another Bottle of Form and such, i'll get to make another video showing off my sexiness 

but i'm sure that faggot didn't ship my order out Thursday..


----------



## CG (Mar 5, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> lol no Gears for him.
> 
> He'll be all natty.. but maybe i can get him hooked on some Methadrone and Form



It puts the lotion on its skin...



Silver_Back said:


> Whew!!!
> 
> last time I did squats I had worked my way up to 260lbs for 10
> 
> ...



Very nice



brundel said:


> Im sure its both


Hahahahaha.. friggin homos



Silver_Back said:


> Wooooo!! I have been changing my diet for the better and i'm super happy!
> 
> back down to 249lbs.. eating ZERO carbs after 2pm and its been working REALLY GOOD!
> 
> ...



Damn bro, gettin moar lean, very nice..

Who'd you sell your hole to??? Pars again? Lol


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea, me and Par's kissed and made up.

He's back to selling me his gear again, which he promised was the best quality ever.


----------



## CG (Mar 5, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Yea, me and Par's kissed and made up.
> 
> He's back to selling me his gear again, which he promised was the best quality ever.



So the opposite of last time?? Werd!


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> So the opposite of last time?? Werd!



prolly worse than last time lol


----------



## Saney (Mar 7, 2012)

I haven't been great lately with the upkeep of my journal. 

this past Sunday, I did some bench presses.. but I had partied the night before and it was horrible.. no improvements.. and did kinda shitty.. i did managed to get 310 up 3 times on my last set, but it was just a horrible day.. did some Binge eating and i gained a couple lbs up to 250 

I wanna weigh 240lbs soon.  If I can do that, then i'll also be a happy man.

Update and hopefully video coming soon!


I hope nobody hates my log or myself. I'm really only trying to entertain. So a new video will be posted soon!


----------



## independent (Mar 7, 2012)

Pars gear ftw!  Or you kissing his ass ftw!


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2012)

Video!!

Blog 6 February Winner! - YouTube


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Video!!
> 
> Blog 6 February Winner! - YouTube


 

LMAO.

Glad to see you won, even though I didn't vote for your a$$.  I know I'm a douche.


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2012)

XYZ said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Glad to see you won, even though I didn't vote for your a$$.  I know I'm a douche.



it's all good bro. But all that really means is, me coming in first was inevitable.

I do want to thank everyone that voted for me and supported me.

as i stated in the video, i never tried to win. I just tried to be funny/entertaining


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> it's all good bro. But all that really means is, me coming in first was inevitable.
> 
> I do want to thank everyone that voted for me and supported me.
> 
> as i stated in the video, i never tried to win. I just tried to be funny/entertaining


 

Gald you're not mad, I wouldn't be able to sleep tonight.

I thought it was based upon the length of the journal and the total posts involved.  My bad.

Did you ever use that AIFM?


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Gald you're not mad, I wouldn't be able to sleep tonight.
> 
> I thought it was based upon the length of the journal and the total posts involved.  My bad.
> 
> Did you ever use that AIFM?



Ha.. Yea, I used that stuff. Beautiful Orange Aroma. Very nice. I gave it to my broskie and now he uses it and has much success. He is very appreciative.

I'm happy I get some IronMagLab Supplements!!!


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm a fat bastard!!

I need a couple things to help me cut up damnit!!

248lbs at the moment.. I need to drop weight for da Summah.. How am I going to cheat on both of my g/f's without Abs? ANSWER ME GOD DAMNIT!!

Smashed some back just now.. i think I tweaked my left elbow... So i cut the SFW session short..  hopefully i can give it some rest.. I'll prolly take a week off so i can heal up.. then come back hard with some Amber in my system


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2012)

Once you go in pct your life will be hell


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Once you go in pct your life will be hell



I done heard PCT is the king of gears


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2012)

I had bad news people.

I think i hurt my left arm pretty badly.. and decided that taking off the entire next week of working out would be a good solution to healing it. I've been going hard and very consistent  ever since recently recovering from my last injury. 

When I come back, i'll be stronger, and well rested, and full of Amber..


----------



## SFW (Mar 10, 2012)

dont you wish you had that igf now?


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't know what igf is or does


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2012)

No reason why you cant hit them legz


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> No reason why you cant hit them legz



That's true, i'll hit legs again.. But nothing else


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2012)

You could do a quad focused, and a hammy focused workout... Just sayin'


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You could do a quad focused, and a hammy focused workout... Just sayin'



i don't know what quads and hammys are


----------



## brundel (Mar 11, 2012)

I keep telling you....its hard to train your legs when your always on your knees blowing chubby hairy guys.


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I had bad news people.
> 
> I think i hurt my left arm pretty badly.. and decided that taking off the entire next week of working out would be a good solution to healing it. I've been going hard and very consistent  ever since recently recovering from my last injury.
> 
> When I come back, i'll be stronger, and well rested, and full of Amber..



I guess you will be looking like kos soon.


----------



## Saney (Mar 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I guess you will be looking like kos soon.



him and I both weigh 250lbs..

But he's more cut and jacked, and tan than me.


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

Update!

I'm feeling ok. Left arm still kinda sucks. And even tho i can still hit legs, i think i'll just leave them be and give my whole body a break. I feel that it'll do me alot of good.

However, Yesterday I started some Tren Ace and hopefully by next week it'll be in my system a little and may aid me to furthering my progress and to getting lean!

My Goal is to get to 240lbs.. but i refuse to lower my calories!! i feel too damn strong!


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2012)

This week has been good to me! Or at least my arm.. i'm feeling so sexy now.. I went on a starvation diet and lost 4lbs of lean mass. Hopefully i lose a few more so i can get uber light

Anyhow, i bought a really expensive shirt and it's pretty gay'ish..


Oh yea, best news EVER!! My left arm feels really good again. So i'm uber excited about that..

ALSO!! I'm gonna give attempt at this DoggCrapp routine thingy.. maybe.. JUST MAYBE, it'll be good for me..

However, i don't plan on doing any cardio.. at least not at first.. i'm too fat and cardio makes your muscles smaller


----------



## brundel (Mar 17, 2012)

Hopefully clenching your ass cheeks on leg day will prevent you from needing that sphincter reconstruction surgery.


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2012)

lol you bastard!

No more phone sex for you!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 17, 2012)

Post a picture with the shirt on. Preferably naked from the waist down...


----------



## brundel (Mar 17, 2012)

Phone sex with the blind girl - family guy - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Post a picture with the shirt on. Preferably naked from the waist down...



Cumming right your way!


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2012)

brundel said:


> phone sex with the blind girl - family guy - youtube



lmfao


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2012)

246lbs!


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm working out today!!

Gonna start a DoggCrapp or DC training method. Not sure how it's gonna turn out, but totally excited!


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2012)

DC has me sweating bullets! Holy Crapp!

A-1

1. Incline BB Press: 18 @ 205lb

2. Standing Military Press: 12 @ 155lbs

3. Close Grip BP: 18 @ 185lbs

4. UnderHand Pulldowns: 28 @ 150lbs.. Definitely upping the weight for next time

5. Racked Deads: 10 @ 225, and 13 @ 185.. Gonna up the weight here also


I don't think i've ever done a full upper body workout like that before.. my entire upper half was swelled up.. looking beefy!.. Sweating my ass off too.. maybe its the Bunk ass WP Tr*a*nbolone

I'm hyped about B-2!! and my arm felt good the entire workout. No pain.


----------



## brundel (Mar 19, 2012)

Hell yes! I love this shit. Make sure to take the rest days off. I made the mistake last time of not always takin those days off....i started breakin down....


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2012)

oh yea. I'll take off on those days and rest. don't worry about that.. 

I'm saving all my workouts on paper and organizing them in a workout folder. It'll keep me on track so i never forget any of my stats


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2012)

Just finished DC's B-2. Shit is very intense. After my Window Maker i collapsed lol

1. Barbell Drag Curls: (RP) 65lbs for 38 (definitely upping the weight)

2. Hammer Curls: (SS) 65lbs for 16

3. Toe Presses: (SS) 205lbs for 12 (Stopped at 12, and will definitely be upping the weight)

4. Lying Leg Curls: (RP) 70lbs for 30 (stopped at 30, and will be upping the weight)

5. Squats: (SS) 225lbs for 10, 135lbs for 20 (will be upping the weight for the first set)


I'm loving this DoggCrapp stuff. Definitely a great change from the norm, and it's a very sound routine.


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2012)

A-3 baby! I smell like i crapped myself.. maybe its the spandex shorts i'm wearing.

1. Flat Bench DB: 22 @ 90lbs (upping weight)

2. DB Seated Press: 25 @ 60lbs (upping weight)

3. Tri-Extension: 24 @ 100lbs

4. Front Wide Pulldowns: 23 @ 150lbs (upping weight)

5. T-Bar Rows: 15 @ 230lbs, 10 @ 230lbs


Loving the way this DC makes me feel. I can't wait until Monday.. Fuck the weekend and all short bald people who don't bounce at clubs anymore


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2012)

B-4!

Tren has been DESTROYING MY SLEEP!!! it's getting really really bad.. 420 EW of Ace brings shitty Insomnia.. man it blows!

1. DB Curls Alt: 18 @ 45lbs
2. Dirt Bikes: 30 @ 45lbs (upping Weight)
3. Standing BB Calf Raises: 20 @ 225lbs (upping weight)
4. Sumo Leg Press: 28 @ 250lbs (upping Weight)
5. Hack Squats: Tried doing these but for some reason my right knee (my bad one) felt like it was ready to Tear.. I'll need to find a replacement exercise for this next time.. Maybe Front Squats.

Other than the knee, the workout was good. Light weights and all. Starting out you gotta find your spot then the hard stuff begins.


Excited about the Upcoming Cut Mix from Neomeds!! I'll be starting a Log in the Neomeds forum. I'll post a link so you can continue following along.. And there will be Videos and Before and After Pics as well.


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2012)

Two nights in a row I stayed out all night drinking with barely any sleep.. fucking KILLED ME! But I tried to workout anyway and stay faithful to the program.. wasn't so great.. numbers are bad 

A-5!

1. Decline BB Press: 225lbs @ 22 (gonna up the weight)

2. Arnold Press:  40lbs @ 25 (upping the weight)

3. Skulls: 85lbs @ 22 reps (upping weight)

4. Close Grip Pulldown: 170lbs @ 27 reps (too light!)

5. Bent Over BB Row: 225lbs @ 10, 225lbs @ 7.. (kinda heavy for me, but i was drinking for two consecutive nights)


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## independent (Mar 29, 2012)

The double chin is coming along nicely.


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> The double chin is coming along nicely.



I know bro, i needs to cut up big time so I can stop being a chubby bastard


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2012)

Finally finished 1 whole cycle of the DoggCrapp training. I have a home gym and don't have all the fancy equipment, however i can still get the job done with in a reasonable fashion. 

B-6!!

1. EZ-Curl Bar: 20 @ 100lbs (upping weight a tad)
2. EZ-Reverse Curls: 16 @ 65lbs
3. Toe Presses: 12 @ 250lbs (up from 205lbs, and will be adding more weight next time)
4. Pull Throughs: 20 @ 100lbs (this exercise is fucking weird. Never done it before and it kinda kicked my ass!)
5. Leg Presses: 10 @ 300lbs, 20WM @ 225lbs (Upping weight for both sets)


Lovely stuff. 

I'm going to be shutting this log down  and going to do another Log for Noemeds starting Next week for a couple months.. There I will be continuing my work  Click the link below to follow me!

Neomeds.com's sponsored Log


----------

